#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-10
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<Ronnie> the TeamEventForm(......) in meetings/views.py is missing team=team_event.teams.all()
<mhall119> oh, ok, I wasn't looking at meetings/ stuff, just events/
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Ronnie> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> dholbach: are you good with Django?
<dholbach> Ronnie, I'm not a pro - what help do you need?
<Ronnie> in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/688064 2 different models need to be sorted on date. and the top 5 must be displayed in the template.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688064 in loco-directory "Add meetings to 'upcoming events' on team's pages (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Ronnie> the top 5 is mixed of the 2 models
<Ronnie> for example 4 for model 1 and 1 for model 2
<dholbach> ah, hm
<dholbach> I guess there's no easy way
<dholbach> you might have to "mix" them yourself
<Ronnie> so write my own date-sorting script
<dholbach> sorted(top_meetings[:5]+top_events[:5])[:5]
<dholbach> or something like that :)
<mhall119> morning everyone
<Ronnie> mornin mhall119
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<Ronnie> and for both models, write a sort of view function, which can be called from the template
<mhall119> Ronnie: sounds like the best way is to get the top 5 from each, put them into a list, and then sort them by date and grab the top 5
<Ronnie> ok, ill work on that one
<dholbach> yep, sounds good
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> morning nigelb 
<nigelb> howdy mhall119 
<nigelb> working on summit now :)
<nigelb> mhall119: http://twitter.com/#!/timmartin2/status/23365017839599616
<mhall119> nigelb: I saw that in Gwibber this morning, it make me laugh
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> lovely one it is ;0
<nigelb> ;)
<Ronnie> dholbach, mhall119: does one of oyu have a nice sorting script
<Ronnie> i think i can write one myself, but i know there are optimized versions
<Ronnie> can i use the __cmp__ etc functions or would that break django
<dholbach> I'd use a multi-dimensional list and use sort(key=operator.itemgetter(<nr>))
<UndiFineD> Ronnie: Qsort, bubblesort
<ebel> Ronnie: sort on the command line? :P
<ebel> ah right django stuff. :P
<Ronnie> dholbach: that worked
<Ronnie> lp:~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/688064
<Ronnie> can somebody test this fix
<Ronnie> im going to eat
<nigelb> mhall119: hey, got a few mins to debug something?
<nigelb> http://dpaste.com/303655/
<nigelb> http://dpaste.com/303657/ --> code
<cjohnston> nigelb: bug number please
<Ronnie> cjohnston: can you view this page with a blank loco-directory branch? http://localhost:8000/teams/ubuntu-is
<Ronnie> for me it gives: Caught AttributeError while rendering: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'replace'
<nigelb> cjohnston: bug 668532
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668532 in summit "/today page to display current day's schedule (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668532
<Ronnie> i guess because the team has no name
<cjohnston> Ronnie: lunch.. and helping nigelb.. ill ping you when i get a second. :-)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: sure, thxc
<cjohnston> your buddy is here
<cjohnston> TrickyJ: I thought you were going to work on that loco-directory bug for us
<TrickyJ> cjohnston: I am sorry i would love to work on it but u know i dont have computer at home and in office i have very limited access :( by EOM i am purchasing new laptop and then i will start working on it,
<cjohnston> cool
<TrickyJ> Hmmm :) i cannot even install MIRC on my office computer i am using Webchat  Ubuntu LoCo Teams IRC Chat
<mhall119> nigelb: can I see your urls.py?
<cjohnston> no. its top secret
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: hang on
<mhall119> nigelb: nevermind, I think I know what the problem is anywa
<nigelb> http://dpaste.com/303751/
<mhall119> nigelb: by_date is still decorated with @summit_required, which means you need to pass the summit_name, not the summit instance
<nigelb> oh
<nigelb> so remove the @summit_required
<nigelb> btw, what the decoration mean?
<mhall119> no, don't remove @summit_required
<mhall119> a decoraction wraps a function in another function
<mhall119> when you call by_date(), you're actually calling summit_required(by_date)
<nigelb> Ah.
<mhall119> change "return by_date(request, summit, attendee, today)" to "return by_date(summit.name, today)" and see if that works
<daker> cjohnston, have you seen my comment ? https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/699692/+merge/45477
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<nigelb> mhall119: now I get a 404
<cjohnston> ya.. we did some talking about it last night.. I think mhall119 had a fix
<nigelb> but I do have a view when I look at that date
<cjohnston> everyone stop talking about czajkowski, she's here now
 * czajkowski hugs cjohnston 
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker> LoL
<czajkowski> cjohnston: 14 items are gone off my to do list today
<cjohnston> I've got more
<czajkowski> just added 2 on for tomorow, so that's not bad going for a Monday 
<cjohnston> Ready for me to add more stuff to your todo
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yeah if you like 
<cjohnston> hehe
<czajkowski> only thing I've to do tomorrow is write a talk and sort out catering for a conference 
<czajkowski> the latter is simple 
<Ronnie> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/697692-2/+merge/45654 (also the copy event / copy meeting bug)
<daker> Ronnie, not for now pls ツ
<Ronnie> k
<mhall119> nigelb: pastebin?
<nigelb> mhall119: of the view?
<nigelb> mhall119: I just get "No Summit matches the given query.
<cjohnston> Ronnie: bug 693912
<mhall119> hmmm....
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693912 in loco-directory "Export does not export entire event name (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693912
<nigelb> mhall119: got it!
<nigelb> mhall119: had to pass request :D
<mhall119> oh, right, duh
<nigelb> lol
<Ronnie> cjohnston: marked mine as duplicate
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigelb> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/annotate/head%3A/summit/schedule/models/summitmodel.py#L75
<cjohnston> is it possible for a team to not have a name?
<nigelb> mhall119: does ^^ that function help get the local time correctly?
<cjohnston> or is that only an issue because of bug 693912
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693912 in loco-directory "Export does not export entire event name (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693912
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, every team should have a name
<mhall119> nigelb: looks like it does
<mhall119> local to the summit venue anyway
<cjohnston> mhall119: right... so im thinking that bug is only because of the export bug..
<nigelb> mhall119: where does it get the localtz of the summit venue?
 * nigelb feels particulraly silly.
<mhall119> nigelb: from the Summit object's timezone field
<mhall119> when someone creates a new Summit, they specify the timezone
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, self.timezone()
<nigelb> so, now if I want to call this function, in the view, I'd do modelname.function?
<mhall119> self.timezone is a field, not a function
<Ronnie> cjohnston: its possible, because the model has: null=True (it has no blank=True, so in forms you must supply a name). but technically its possible
<mhall119> nigelb: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/annotate/head:/summit/schedule/models/summitmodel.py#L58
<nigelb> mhall119: no, I meant if I want to call the localize function
<mhall119> in the view, you'd call summitinstance.localize(datetime)
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> PHP to python is oddly confusing in the OOPS area
<mhall119> yes it is
<mhall119> mostly because python has a decent OO model
<nigelb> heh
<MagicFab> W00T!!! got the Ubuntu table cloth and PVC banner!!
<MagicFab> They look awesome!
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> so glad teams are liking them 
<nigelb> mhall119: ok, it works
<nigelb> mhall119: I suppose we need a "No UDS ongoing" page and do we want to autorefresh the schedule every hour or so?
<nigelb> (that way, far lesser manual intervention of the screen for which we're making the modification in the first place...
<cjohnston> There should be an auto refresh on the today page.. IIRC there is on the daily pages... 
<cjohnston> but also bug #668528
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668528 in summit "Display the time the schedule page was last refreshed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668528
<nigelb> cjohnston: i'm working on thta into one merge
<nigelb> mhall119: wanna review this? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-today/+merge/45276
<mhall119> nigelb: maybe later
<nigelb> mhall119: sure, thanks
<nigelb> I'll head to bed then :)
<mhall119> g'night
<cjohnston> mhall119: I think bug 700527 is a really bad idea anytime that there will be teams involved
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700527 in ubuntu-django-foundations "Separate userprofile from launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700527
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm looking for ways to say one app depends on another, such that if you use 'teams' you must also be using 'userprofile'
<mhall119> but the intention of the separation was to allow 'userprofile' to be used, even when 'launchpad' is not
<cjohnston> what are some use cases for that?
<mhall119> any time a developer doesn't want to require launchpad accounts for users
<mhall119> which, given comments we've gotten about LD, seems to be frequent enough to warrant a separation if it's not too difficult
<cjohnston> I'm just not sure in the ubuntu world, what situations that would be relevant to I guess
<mhall119> OMG! Ubuntu
<mhall119> stack exchange
<mhall119> family.ubuntu-fl.org
<Ronnie> mhall119: what is the target audience for the foundation. i tought loco's which wat to use it in comination with launchpad
<mhall119> Ronnie: any community-created website, not just for locos
<mhall119> it should also help us minimize duplication between LD, summit, HOF and others
<Ronnie> ok, thx for the clarification mhall119
<mhall119> no problem
<cjohnston> mhall119: would it be possible to setup one user profiles app, and allow anyone to pull off of it?
<cjohnston> and would that be more prudent
<Ronnie> cjohnston: should the userporfile a separate app, or standard / build-in the foundation
<cjohnston> I could see seperate so that you dont have it there if you dont need the userprofiles
<cjohnston> as long as its easially integrated in
<Ronnie> are there any use cases that userprofiles arent nessecairy?
<mhall119> cjohnston: that's kind of what the bug was for
<mhall119> all apps (except common) will be optional for ubuntu-django-foundations
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-11
<TrickyJ> Bye all :)
<TrickyJ> Good night
<nigelb> mhall119: still around?
<mhall119> morning nigelb 
<nigelb> mhall119: *yawn* did you get a chance to look at that merge request?
<mhall119> no :(
<mhall119> I've been neglecting all my projects this week
<mhall119> trying to get caught up on work and home
<nigelb> aaah
<nigelb> mhall119: do we want a page saying that there isn't any summit happening today?
<mhall119> for /summit_name/today sure
<mhall119> maybe say something like "There are no sessions scheduled for today" instead of "there is no summit happening today"
<head_victim> I'm after a few pointers for a conference our loco is having a stand at.
<head_victim> Anyone experienced with that sort of thing around at the moment?
<YoBoY> good morning
<AlanBell> who sends out the loco team CD stash these days?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you request it via shippit on the website 
<AlanBell> Daviey: did the request get done?
<AlanBell> Daviey: as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<AlanBell> czajkowski: should I edit that page to point to loco direcotry rather than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<czajkowski> AlanBell: can do either or are accurate as the wiki is still used tbh 
<AlanBell> ok, will leave it for now as editing the wiki will give me an unhappy error
<czajkowski> what kinda unhappy error ?
<AlanBell> the error 500
<AlanBell> makes me unhappy
<HakanS> Anyone here from a loco that works well?
<HakanS> That can look at a loco management proposal for our loco?
<mhall119> HakanS: the loco-council knows what works and what doesn't, you should send it to them
<paultag> HakanS: Hello there
<paultag> HakanS: anything I can help with?
<paultag> I'm going to be a bit laggy -- something knocked out my internet, so I'm working off my phone modem
<head_victim> paultag: question, I am running a stand at a local conference with my loco, so far we have posters, business cards, conf pack b, laptops organised to be there and volunteers. I've never done this before, is there anything I"m missing (CDs will be in the conference bags).
<czajkowski> head_victim: not really, just have folks to help you if possible 
<czajkowski> remember not everyone is an expert so what you explain to one person may be different from another so hagve folks there to help who cna cater for different levels
<czajkowski> and best of luck and take pics :) 
<head_victim> czajkowski: I'm trying to convince the other half to tag along to document it all for us
<paultag> head_victim: what czajkowski said ;) -- but really, a smile and a hug will really help
<paultag> head_victim: people thinkg Linux nerds are mean, so try and be human ;)
<paultag> head_victim: that's about it :)
<czajkowski> and pictures :D 
<head_victim> paultag: cool, just covering bases as best as possible
<czajkowski> so you can add them to the team report 
<paultag> head_victim: Oh, one thing we always use is a screencast of Ubuntu features and stuff, and play it on loop on the laptop
<paultag> head_victim: for sure my man
<paultag> czajkowski: +1
<head_victim> Yeah, should they be added to the wiki or hosted offsite and linked
<paultag> head_victim: are you showing opff lubuntu too?
<head_victim> paultag: probably not, I'm relying on others for hardware as I don't have any laptop/netbooks
<paultag> head_victim: aye
<paultag> czajkowski: how are you today?
<czajkowski> paultag: sick
<paultag> :(
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<paultag> czajkowski: feel better, eh?
<czajkowski> oh yeah that resolved it all :p
<paultag> :P
<HakanS> Hello paultag.
<paultag> HakanS: How are you today?
<HakanS> paultag: I'm fine. How about you?
<paultag> HakanS: well, thanks for asking
<paultag> HakanS: so, you have a loco-council type issue?
<HakanS> I have a question about loco management.
<paultag> sure
<HakanS> We have a discussion in our forum about loco management proposal for our loco.
<paultag> How's it going?
<czajkowski> HakanS: can you send it t the council ?
<czajkowski> please 
<czajkowski> we know your loco is trying to sort things out 
<HakanS> It´s a rather fair discussion.
<HakanS> czajkowski: I will send it to you tomorrow.
<paultag> great
<czajkowski> HakanS: thats great thank you :)
<czajkowski> HakanS: more of us on email that can give you some ideas, and hopefully that will help 
<HakanS> I  just want your opinion about this proposal.
<czajkowski> ok
<HakanS> LoCo-management consists of the Team Contact and Team Leaders from each "working group".
<paultag> HakanS: this sounds similar to the way I set up my old LoCo
<HakanS> LoCo-management has no authority but that the group assigned this right to a specific question by vote of a LoCo meeting
<paultag> HakanS: it might be easier to email us, this is starting to look complex
<paultag> I just woke up ( and no coffee ), so I'm a bit slow
<paultag> sorry :)
<HakanS> Yes, I will email it.
<paultag> :)
<HakanS> Just one more question.
<paultag> HakanS: sure
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> good morning dholbach 
<HakanS> Paultag: The biggest discussion in the loco is about the teams within the loco.
<paultag> HakanS: yes, sure
<dholbach> hi daker
<HakanS> Paultag: What do you say about this: Server admin team, Forum admin team, Web admin team, IRC admin team, mailing list admin team, Marketing team, Support team, Translation team.
<HakanS> Paultag. Are they too many?
<paultag> HakanS: nope. that sounds fantastic, actually
<paultag> HakanS: as long as each can stay active
<YoBoY> paultag: +1
<paultag> heyya YoBoY 
<HakanS> Paultag: I think it´s too much focus on loco administration.
<YoBoY> hi paultag :)
<paultag> HakanS: that may be true, but that's only 8 people out of the loco
<paultag> HakanS: and it spreads out the point of failure
<head_victim> I wish our loco had 8 people willing to dedicate that much time to it :)
<paultag> :)
<head_victim> I'm hoping the face to face will be able to motivate people again (we're having a social event at the conference as well)
<leogg> HakanS: I think 8 teams are too much if you're trying to reorganise the loco
<YoBoY> we have lot of face to face events, is not enought to motivate people to "work" on the subteams ^^"
<paultag> yup :)
<HakanS> Paultag: The main objection to this management proposal is about the amount of people in the teams.
<paultag> HakanS: how many people are active in your loco?
<HakanS> About 20 I think.
<YoBoY> HakanS: the teams can share people
<HakanS> YoBoy: Yes the can.
<HakanS> Some in the loco want to have fewer teams, with more people in each, so that certain persons don´t have too much control.
<czajkowski> HakanS: if ye focus less on  control and more in helping it may work out better 
<leogg> HakanS: it's not about who has control over what... it's about what can you do for this team to work better
<HakanS> That is exactly what I want out of the discussion in our loco.
<leogg> HakanS: please do tell us if you need some help with this
<leogg> HakanS: running a loco is not an easy task
<paultag> god no
<paultag> bbl, tim eto meet up with a buddy
<paultag> one love
<HakanS> I know.
<HakanS> We have some "poisonous people" in the loco. What´s the best way to handle them?
<HakanS> except to respond to them with facts.
<leogg> HakanS: turn enemies into allies
<leogg> HakanS: learn how to be a team
<leogg> HakanS: you don't need to be friends or like everyone in your loco, but you need to learn how to work together
<czajkowski> leogg: +1
<HakanS> But how do you handle people who constantly start threads in the forum where they criticize the loco.
<YoBoY> they work also for the team ?
<czajkowski> HakanS: people will always critise stuf rather than help, either turn a blind eye, or ask them to take part in helping improve things
<czajkowski> it's alsoa case of listening to them, to their suggestions, and either pointing out where the issues is or how it may be improved. 
<HakanS> When you give them the opportunity to change the things they criticize, they don´t want to.
<leogg> HakanS: yes, people must learn to put money where mounth is
<YoBoY> if they dont want to help, just ignore them
<leogg> YoBoY: +1
<leogg> HakanS: whatever you do, don't start an argument with them
<HakanS> But it harms the loco.
<czajkowski> HakanS: they may disagree with you, that's just a fact, not everyone is gonna agree with things 
<czajkowski> you're not agreeing with them and they're not agreeing with you
<czajkowski> you need to find a way to work through things
<HakanS> The problem is that many people have left the loco because of them.
<czajkowski> HakanS: that is unfortunate alright, and maybe they will come back in time
<czajkowski> sometimes people don't have time to deal with arguments 
<mhall119> good morning
<nigelb> hey mhall119 :)
<leogg> HakanS: I'm one of those who left ;)
<HakanS> leogg: You are still in our launchpad team :)
<leogg> HakanS: I was a member of the forums back in 2006, but yes.. now I'm on LP :)
<leogg> HakanS: I did some translations also back then
<HakanS> leogg: OK. I didn´t know.
<TrickyJ> Hi good moning friends :)
<dscassel> Huh. ubunut-ca automatically switched from being an open team to a moderated team on Launchpad.
<dscassel> When I tried to change it back, I got this error: "The team subscription policy cannot be Open Team because one or more if its super teams are not open."
<dscassel> Is this a launchpad change, or did ~locoteams switch recently?
<locodir-user> hi i just downloaded ubuntu but i am unable to get my internet working please some one help me to fix it
<daker> locodir-user,  first you can change you nick by typing :  /nick yournick
<daker> second, if you want to get support you should join #ubuntu
<rahulbest> where it is
<rahulbest> ?
<daker> rahulbest, just type : /join #ubuntu
<daker> then ask your questions there
<rahulbest> ya ok thank you very much
<daker> rahulbest, you are welcome ツ
<nigelb> mhall119: for the page that says no sesions are sceduled for today, how do you want me to do about it
<nigelb> do a check before the render_to_response function and return a different value based on that?
<mhall119> yeah, that would probably be the easiest way
<mhall119> just get a count of Slots for that summit on that day
<mhall119> if the count is > 0, then display the schedule, otherwire render_to_response a different template
<nigelb> wokay :)
<yonij> Hi....I have a techfest in my university and would be glad to share ubuntu CD's with those ppl who come 4 it....would some1 help me out as to what exactly i should do....the expected croud would be 1 or 2 thousand....so I thou why not use it to spread sm source..pls help
<mhall119> yonij: ask your loco team if they have some
<mhall119> if you'll have a booth there, you might be able to get a conference pack
<yonij> actually am from india...and frm the looks of it there are only 3 ...and none of them near me :(
<yonij> something like 3 - 4 standard pac without the server and kubuntu distros would b just ideal..
<dscassel> yonij: I wouldn't try to get existing loco team people to do it for you (although you can ask for help).
<dscassel> Just let them know what you're doing and see if they can ship you CDs. They might be able to have a conference pack shipped to you directly.
<yonij> oh sweet....how exactly should I approch them...the regular shipit id or is there someother id ?
<yonij> dscassel: just a mail with the fest details should be fine I suppose , I could include the brochure too....but am not sure which id to correspond with
<nigelb> there is a special request form on shipit website
<mhall119> yonij: nigelb should be able to get you in touch with the India loco
<mhall119> speak of the...
<nigelb> mhall119: ;)
<yonij> mhall119: ya..we met :) ...thnx
<nigelb> mhall119: I did some hack to get the schedule page report a none found thing
<nigelb> will push once complere ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: just do it at the top of the by_date view
<nigelb> mhall119: I lied, I just pushed the bare logic.  The template I haven't dont yet.  Can you take a look?
<mhall119> link?
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-today
<nigelb> s/dont/done
<mhall119> nigelb: I'd rather have render.py return the 404, and have the by_date view decide whether is should call render.py or just respond with a static template
<nigelb> mhall119: hrm, ok
<nigelb> mhall119: that way actually ends up being more complicated right?
<nigelb> becaue now I'd have to do complicated checking inside the view function
<mhall119> it's not that complicated
<mhall119> if Slots.objects.filter(summit=summit, start__lte=today, end__gte=today).count() > 0:
<mhall119> then do the Schedule
<mhall119> otherwise render_to_response('nothing_scheduled.html')
<mhall119> that's the gist of it
<daker> mhall119, which version of django we are using on loco.u.c ?
<nigelb> oh
<mhall119> daker: 1.1.x
<nigelb> mhall119: right, sounds simple when you say it :)
<cjohnston> howdy
<nigelb> hey cjohnston 
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston i am writing a small cms app, so pls can you check what wrong with this http://pastebin.com/nW2bktji
<daker> the urls function don't take effect 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-12
<cprofitt> AlanBell: are you around?
<AlanBell> o/
<mhall119> daker: try naming the function get_urls, instead of urls
<daker> mhall119, oh i see
<daker> i'll try it
<daker> mhall119, it does not work http://pastebin.com/Ar7LBhdN
<mhall119> okay,  I'll have to read the Admin documentation then
<mhall119> why are you making 2 calls to super.get_urls?
<mhall119> also, I don't think you need to specify the urls property, it looks like the ModelAdmin already has that
<mhall119> but that shouldn't cause problems either
<mhall119> oh wait a second
<mhall119> I think I see the problem
<mhall119> you're passing self.list_pages as the view function
<mhall119> but Django is going to treat it as a regular function, not an instance method
<mhall119> daker: you just want to over-write the list view?
<daker> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> then just have your model implement changelist_view
<mhall119> in that call super.changelist_view
<mhall119> then you shouldn't have to mess with urls at all
<daker> i see i'll try
<daker> mhall119, if i add a __call__ func it works http://pastebin.com/F8eJAYnF
<daker> Woo got it http://pastebin.com/1LmjFpmG
<mhall119> well, yeah I guess that would work too
<daker> ツ
<daker> thanks for your time 
<locodir-user> hello
<nigelb> Hey folks :)
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> mhall119: Now I understand why I didn't get what you meant last night --> sleep deprivation
<daker> mhall119, do you know any working threaded comment system in django ?
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, sleep deprivation makes coding...interesting
<mhall119> it also makes for amusing comments
<mhall119> daker: I don't know about threaded, but there's a default django comments system isn't there?
<nigelb> mhall119: ;)
<TrickyJ> Good morning friends :)
<Ronnie> about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/686268 is this about the comments added to agenda items>
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686268 in loco-directory "Add the ability to add agenda items (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Ronnie> daker, cjohnston, mhall119: ^
<Ronnie> its not clear what need to be fixed in order to commit this bug
<daker> AFAIK the backend is already implemented
<mhall119> Ronnie: right now there is no interface for adding agenda items
<mhall119> that's what the bug is for
<Ronnie> mhall119: agenda != meeting/event ?
<mhall119> there is (ugly) code for displaying them
<mhall119> Ronnie: a meeting has multiple agenda items
<Ronnie> aha
<mhall119> agenda items can be nested too, so each meeting has a tree of agenda items
<AlanBell> o/ Daviey 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-13
<vivek_> hello !!!!
<TrickyJ> Byeee friends 
<TrickyJ> See u all tomorrow :)
<TrickyJ> !search ronnie
<ubot4> None found
<TrickyJ> Ok
<TrickyJ> byee
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> hi
<nigelb> hey cjohnston 
<cjohnston> o/
<nigelb> \o\ /o/ ~o~ \o/
<mhall119> nice dance
<nigelb> haha
<strywgr> anyone online?
<YoBoY> good morning
<HakanS> Our loco team in launchpad has been set to "Moderated Team". Should it be so?
<popey> HakanS: its a bug in launchpad
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/700724
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700724 in launchpad "Subscription policy inherited from parent team member (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<HakanS> popey: OK. Thanks for the answer.
<HakanS> popey: I have a question about loco membership. Is it OK to not approve membership for a person who cause trouble in the Community?
<popey> its better to resolve the issue
<HakanS> popey: We have had problems earlier with a person who have spread lies about the loco in his blogg.
<HakanS> In our forum he has said he is a representative of Canonical. Which proved to be a lie.
<HakanS> Now he want to be a member of the loco team.
<HakanS> What do you think is the best way to do?
<popey> in what was does the person contribute to the team?
<HakanS> popey: So far, only by discussing and criticizing the way people behave in our forum.
<popey> then i would encourage them to work with the team in a positive and constructive manner. find out how they want to contribute and show them what they can do
<YoBoY> our team is (in launchpad) a closed team, if you want to be a member of our team you have to be an administrator or a loco contact or something valuable. We plan to estend this to something like the ubuntu members. But every french users can have an account on our website. Sometimes we have to explain why we work like this and everyone understand that.
<HakanS> popey: I have done that. I wrote to him: "I have accepted you as a member of the LoCo Team. I expect that you will do a good job within the Community."
<HakanS> Our problem is that it is only recently that we have started using launchpad team members as a definition who is Loco members. Until november 2010 all forum members (16000 !) was seen as loco members.
<HakanS> This is a big change for many people.
<YoBoY> HakanS: yes, sure, why do you want/need to use the launchad team ? it's for "hey, i'm from this country and i'm an ubuntu user" (open team) or "hey, i'm an active member of this loco-team" (moderated team) ?
<kinouchou>  
<kinouchou> hello
<HakanS> YoBoY: Honestly, I do not really know.
<HakanS> YoBoY. We've had some controversy recently about the loco member definition. Some think that discussing margins on our website is to contribute to the loco. Some think not.
<HakanS> YoBoy: Some think that the are active members just by telling others what to do.
<HakanS> YoBoY: My idea is to moderate the launchpad team so that only consists of active members.  But I know we will receive massive criticism for this from those who can not be there.
<HakanS> YoBoY: Do everyone accept that your team is moderated?
<mhall119> HakanS: a member's activity tends to come and go
<mhall119> a loco shouldn't be just for people who are actively doing something
<mhall119> on our loco (Florida), all that's required is interest in Ubuntu
<mhall119> we'll go months at a time without hearing from some members, but they're still members
<HakanS> mhall119: I know, but our problem is that we have some members that only criticize that nothing happens in our project. But when you ask them to help, they do not want.
<HakanS> mhall119: And these people are very loud.
<Pendulum> HakanS: I was once living in an area with a LoCo that required proof of activity before letting you join
<Pendulum> I opted to not join that LoCo
<Pendulum> (this was complicated by the fact that they wanted to publish your full name and location on their website before you could get to the level that let you join the launchpad group.)
<mhall119> HakanS: we've gotten some of them
<mhall119> the best way to deal with them is to say "If you think it can be done better, show us"
<mhall119> we encourage people to "just do it"
<mhall119> if they aren't willing to, then we flat out tell them they shouldn't expect anyone else to be willing to on their behalf
<mhall119> it usually results in them putting in effort or shutting up about it
<YoBoY> HakanS: like I said, yes they accept that, but they are waiting also for a more clear ubuntu-fr member status, it's what we are working on actualy, but it's for active ubuntu-fr members and with a one year renewal, not for all the ubuntu users
<YoBoY> each team have to choose carefuly his workflow, depends on the size of the team
<YoBoY> our position is also, everyone who want to help can help, it is realy like in the global ubuntu community. each french user can report bugs, contribute to our web apps, help on the forum, write documentation, translate ubuntu, help to the events or organize one...
<HakanS> mhall119: But if they continue to criticize? 
<mhall119> HakanS: after we tell them that we'd be happy to accept their fixes once they're ready, they stop criticizing
<mhall119> I don't think we've had someone persist after that
<HakanS> mhall119: I would love to be in your team :)
<YoBoY> mhall119: well fixes only work on applications, you can't patch real life, events, decisions :p
<HakanS> mhall119: We have some poeple that constantly criticize others for not doing what they want.
<YoBoY> HakanS: one thing we are doing also to improve communication in our team is meetings every two month, everyone can add an idea in the agenda and present it, and take the lead of this idea if other people want to put it in practice
<HakanS> YuBoY: Thera are great medications that kan patch real life. ;P
<HakanS> YoBoY: We have just started having loco meetings. We have had 4 until now.
<HakanS> YoBoY: What is your definition of an active loco member?
<YoBoY> someone involved in our community or in the ubuntu advocacy
<HakanS> YoBoY: Yes, but what does "involve" mean? Giving answers on the forum?
<YoBoY> HakanS: yes, if he does it well.
<serfus> HakanS, IMO, it's someone who is active and want's the best for the loco, it can be within IRC, the site/forums, events, advertising, programing... really everything which is helpful for the loco
<YoBoY> +1
<HakanS> YoBoY: In our loco some people think that they are involved when they start endless diskussions, in our forum, about the loco organization.
<YoBoY> it's why we don't use the forum to manage our team ^^" forums are not suitable for that activity
<YoBoY> too many people to deal with
<YoBoY> mailing lists are a great tool for that
<HakanS> They think they are acting for the best for the loco when the scream out loud that the loco is a place for lunatics.
<YoBoY> HakanS: there is no solution to that, you have to choose to ignore them or invite them to be more active by presenting projects and taking the lead of them.
<HakanS> YoBoY: I have tried to take away loco management discussions from the forum. 
<HakanS> The problem is that our community has been quite focused on the forum. 
<HakanS> I'm trying to change that.
<YoBoY> it's not easy. Have you presented this idea in a meeting ? are the others ok to change ?
<serfus> HakanS, you should try to get people to join your loco team on launchpad, and start to use to mailing list
<YoBoY> be carreful, mailing lists on LP are limited, only peopple with a Launchpad account can participate, they are public, you can't change signature or other messages, ...
<HakanS> I have presented it in a meeting, and tried to argue for it. But the others didn´t like it. They want to use the forum for discussions.
<YoBoY> if the others don't like it ... you have to stay on the forum 
<YoBoY> but perhaps you can put the loco team discussion to a private part of the forum, and members who want to participate have to ask to be involved in the team to gain the access
<HakanS> Some have also criticized the IRC loco meetings. They think that it excludes people who do not have time to participate.
<HakanS> YoBoT: We have the discussions in a private part of the forum, and members have to ask to gain the access. 
<serfus> well, if they don't have time to participate, what are they complaining about? it's their problem
<Pendulum> HakanS: do other people show up for meetings?
<HakanS> serfus: I have told them. The comic is that the same people who say they can´t sit on a IRC meeting for an hour. Can sit and discuss this for hours on the forum.
<HakanS> Pendulum: No
<Pendulum> HakanS: So you're the only person who shows up for the IRC meetings?
<Pendulum> To me that sounds like a timing issue. Maybe you should run a poll to see what times people could actually attend an IRC meeting
<HakanS> Pendulum: No. I thought you meant if it came others than the members to the meeting.
<YoBoY> HakanS: for our meetings, people who can't participate can leave comments on the agenda page, and can read the minutes after the meeting.
<YoBoY> if they don't have time to participe it's their problem
<HakanS> There are 10-15 people on the meetings.
<YoBoY> we are doing the meetings at 9pm everyone can participe at this hour normaly
<HakanS> We have our meetings at 8.30pm. 
<cjohnston> mhall119: I got a 500 error on that link
<TrickyJ> Good moning friends
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston : http://blerg.dominionofawesome.com/doc/
<nigelb> (if you haven't seen it already)
<sense> paultag: You are aware that Sebastian is not the LoCo Contact of Ubuntu NL, but that I'm the LoCo Contact? The team is owned by Sebastian because he never replies to mails asking or proposing a transfer of ownership.
<sense> paultag: Also, we didn't see the vote, as we were told it took place on a private bug.
<sense> paultag: Furthermore, the mail you sent to the loco-contacts list doesn't contain much explanations for the rejection. Where can we find those?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-14
<cjohnston> blah
<nigelb> ?
<cjohnston> uh huh
 * nigelb pokes cjohnston in the eye.
<cjohnston> ouch
<YoBoY> Bonjour
<YoBoY> hey JanC are you in front of your screen ? :)
<YoBoY> JanC: have you received and answered to the mail of our team member vincentxavier about the fosdem ?
<YoBoY> WaVeR: ping
<WaVeR> YoBoY>  pong
<WaVeR> Hello all
<WaVeR> Bonjour 
<YoBoY> WaVeR: hi
<YoBoY> ou bonjour oui :)
<cjohnston> howdy
<trinikrono> you guys are awesome 
<Ronnie> mhall119: http://ubuntuone.com/p/YLE/ and http://ubuntuone.com/p/YLF/ => my first steps with the supportmap which uses ubuntu-django-foundations
<ChrisArnesen> Hi, I was curious which U.S. LoCo teams were the most active currently? A few of us are rebooting the Oregon team (2 years of inactivity) and I wanted to get a few ideas of what other groups are doing.
<pleia2> ChrisArnesen: http://planet.ubuntu-us.org/ has feeds from teams which have them
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-15
<pleia2> california is quite active, some of our upcoming events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<pleia2> team reports are also worth looking at (not all teams do them though): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/December2010#United States Teams
<ChrisArnesen> pleia2: Those look like they will be very helpful. Thanks!
<mhall119> pleia2: was that you breaking ld by not providing a start date?
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> mhall119: if you've got time can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-today/+merge/45276
 * mhall119 is dead tired
<mhall119> blake would do a better job of reviewing it right now
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~mhall119/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=natty woohoo!
<mhall119> At least I got something accomplished today
<pleia2> mhall119: *time* :)
<mhall119> tommorrow, I test!
<pleia2> I had a date!
<mhall119> pleia2: who's the lucky guy?
<mhall119> :)
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> file a bug please, cause I won't remember it in the am
<pleia2> k
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> g'night all
<pleia2> well sure, it's not doing it now
<nigelb> 'I had a date!' sounds so misleading espeecially with what mhall asked afterwords
<pleia2> ah, there we go
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm so sleepy I did bl<tab> and then I realized OMG! Blake! Ah :D
<pleia2> there, we haz bug 703172 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703172 in loco-directory "Error when entering other data, but not times (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703172
<nigelb> pleia2: time field was empty or had 00:00?
<nigelb> interesting, I cant submit locally without somethin in the time field.
<pleia2> empty
<nigelb> I guess I have to ask Mike which rev of loco directory the server is running
<YoBoY> good morning
<AlanBell> if anyone is in London on the 2nd or 3rd of Febuary the UK loco will be at http://www.opensourceexpo.co.uk/
<czajkowski> aloha 
<mhall119> morning
<Ddorda> ‎mhall119: where are you from?
<nigelb> mhall119: hey :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: hey! 
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski :)
<Ddorda> ‎evening guys :D
<TrickyJ> Hi all :)
<TrickyJ> Good morning :)
<openiduser271> hi all
<TrickyJ> ;)
<czajkowski> rather busy in here 
<jpds> Not really.
<czajkowski> more chattier than normal so and no on the LD :) 
<mhall119> Ddorda: Florida, USA
<Ddorda> ‎mhall119: that explains :P
<mhall119> the 'morning' or everything about my personality?
<Ddorda> ‎mhall119: the morning of course :P
<mhall119> if you knew Florida you wouldn't say that ;)
<Ddorda> ‎ermm.. why so?
<mhall119> no reason, just a lame joke
 * mhall119 goes back to his coffee
<Ddorda> ‎oh
<mhall119> Florida is just...interesting. right czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> YES!!!
 * mhall119 contemplates making grits
<czajkowski> mhall119: send some my way 
<mhall119> or making another attempt at building a Qimo 3 alpha
 * mhall119 fetches latest *buntu ISOs instead
<openiduser271> hi all
<openiduser271> what's new here???
<mhall119> aw
<mhall119> openiduser271: do you have a launchpad account?
<Ronnie> mhall119:  if you have time to review while your drinking your morning coffee: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/688064/+merge/45723
<mhall119> Ronnie: sure, I'll put it on my list of things for today
<Ronnie> if that one is reviewed, there is only one bug left before the next release: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bugs?field.tag=meetings :D
<nigelb> oh, mhall119 is reviewing \o/
<mhall119> is *going to be* reviewing
<nigelb> one more to the basket --> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-today/+merge/45276
<mhall119> if it's in the proposed state, I'll try and get to it
<Ronnie> nigelb: you even named it "fix-today" ;)
<nigelb> Ronnie: haha
<nigelb> Ronnie: the issue is '/today', but now the naming makes sense :D
<Ronnie> :D
<Ronnie> its good that the page wasn't '/tomorrow' because then you everyday reads "fix tomorrow". which results in a never ending fix ;)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: 
<TrickyJ> hi
<Ronnie> mhall119: any idea for the sorting of the agenda items
<Ronnie> hey TrickyJ :)
<TrickyJ> wassup.. howzz ur weekends going on
<mhall119> Ronnie: sorting?
<Ronnie> mhall119: in the agenda item field had a "order" field and a parent field. I think it will be difficult to make an interface for rearrange the agenda items
<mhall119> you'd have to re-number all the items at the same depth, yes
<mhall119> or 2 sets, if you're re-parenting
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: Busy as usual. i worked on a new ubuntu-django-foundations app : http://ubuntuone.com/p/YLE/ and http://ubuntuone.com/p/YLF/
<mhall119> personally, I was going to make the user worry about that
<mhall119> 9 times out of 10 they won't care about order, in which case they can leave them all at 1
<Ronnie> ah, i thought there coulnt be 2 orders with the samen number in one meeting
<mhall119> nah, it's just use for sorting in the db query
<Ronnie> so the items wont appear random. but if all orders are 1 the sorting is still random right?
<mhall119> not random, just not guaranteed to be anything specific
<mhall119> at that point it depends on the database
<mhall119> there's a pretty good chance they'll be returned in the order they were created
<mhall119> which, 9 times out of 10, will be what the users want
<mhall119> I suppose we could further sort on the primary key
<mhall119> just to make sure that's the default
<Ronnie> thats an idea
<mhall119> Ronnie: how did you find using ubuntu-django-foundations, is it helpful?
<Ronnie> mhall119: at the moment, no
<Ronnie> most of the current apps are background stuff
<mhall119> make a list of any problems, suggestions, etc
<mhall119> anything you can think of that would make a good reusable component
<mhall119> that can be added
<Ronnie> mhall119: i will (i did mention some already a few days ago in this channel)
<mhall119> I'd love to get a generic google maps component
<mhall119> Ronnie: did you list them somewhere?
<mhall119> in a bug or blueprint or something
<Ronnie> mhall119: i can (and try in the future)
<mhall119> that'd be best, things that get talked about in IRC only tend to be forgotten :(
<Ronnie> true
<Ronnie> mhall119: currently im brainstorming (see below) about extending the map. if you have a few minutes and give some feedback
<mhall119> Ronnie: sure
<mhall119> um...below what?
<Ronnie> my idea is to create one master map, for this map comes an easy API for adding items to it.
<mhall119> that would be awesome
<mhall119> something you can just say map.add(something with coordinates)
<Ronnie> locos (and others too) can run a 'localmap'. users can decide if their marker is added to the global map too
<Ronnie> also events can be added to the map for a specific time (or for always)
<mhall119> I'd like to see a world-map at the top of the /events/ page showing all events in the next $(random timeframe)
<Ronnie> if the user clicks a marker on the global map, it needs to load some small HTML data to show. this url should be supplied in the request
<Ronnie> mhall119: for loco/ this is pretty easy at the moment. i wrote a jQuery plugin which is with a few params easily shown
<Ronnie> but i want to make the plugin more general, so other apps can use it too (it contains atm some loco/django specific stuff)
<Ronnie> but what about the master/local map idea and registering of markers to the global map
<Ronnie> the local maps have full control about the sorting and filtering and viewing options of the marker content. the global map only loads an external iframe with contents when clicked on a marker
<Ronnie> links in the content can therefore link to the external page itself with more detailed information
<mhall119> I'm not sure what you mean by all that
<mhall119> possibly because I'm a maps noob
<Ronnie> mhall119: with the marker content i mean: http://ubuntuone.com/p/YLE/
<Ronnie> the bubble
<Ronnie> that can be an external webpage
<Ronnie> ill write it out more when i have time
<Ronnie> probably not in the next 3 days
<Ronnie> tomorrow my first IRL loco teammeeting :D
<mhall119> Ronnie: does it have to be an external webpage?
<Ronnie> no, it can also be generated be jQuery/DOM of an internal webpage
<Ronnie> but its hard to create a 'standard' popup, wich can hold different information
<Ronnie> but we should be aware of the dangers of external data....
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> cjohnston: afternoon
<nigelb> hullo
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum 
<cjohnston> long time no talk
<mhall119> still no talk it seems
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> haha
<Pendulum> sorry, got distracted by cross-stitch and the internet
<Pendulum> er... not the internet
<Pendulum> x-files
<mhall119> x-stitching to x-files?
<Pendulum> I suppose so
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-16
<effie-jayx> hello all
<cjohnston> o/
<JanC> hello effie-jayx, long time ago since I saw you on-line  ☺
<YoBoY> bonjour
<leoquant> YoBoY, comment t'allez vous?
<YoBoY> :D
<YoBoY> i'm fine, and you ?
<leoquant> va bien?
<leoquant> comme ci comme ca...
<leoquant> ツ
<YoBoY> playing with lanchpad this morning and our locoteam subteams
<YoBoY> too many subteams ^^"
<AbhiJit> hello all
<AbhiJit> this is our language trranslation team
<AbhiJit> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-mr
<AbhiJit> and it is not active
<AbhiJit> there is only one author. and now mjembers are growing.; and he is busy doing his work. so can i become operator?
<AbhiJit> so that i can approve all those members and get team to work?
<czajkowski> AbhiJit: have you talked to him?
<AbhiJit> i cannot contact to team because email to mailig list is moderated
<AbhiJit> czajkowski, ^^^^
<AbhiJit> thats why iu cant talk to him
<AbhiJit> i send 3 eamils
<AbhiJit> all are waiting
<AbhiJit> because he not there to approve
<AbhiJit> there are 35 members in waiting to approve
<czajkowski> AbhiJit: https://launchpad.net/~onkarshinde  mail him  his details are there 
<AbhiJit> czajkowski, ok
<AbhiJit> czajkowski, ok what is my option if he not reply? how many days should i wait?
<czajkowski> AbhiJit: well give him a chance, a few days, maybe a week to reply 
<AbhiJit> ok
<czajkowski> people do work and may not check their mail or could be on holiday etc 
<AbhiJit> he is inactive since 4 monyhd
<AbhiJit> months
<czajkowski> AbhiJit: mail him and talk to him :) 
<AbhiJit> czajkowski, yah doing that only
<AbhiJit> thank you
<czajkowski> np 
<AbhiJit> czajkowski, if i want to create our local ubuntu channel then should i get permission from someone or just i can create directly?
<czajkowski> AbhiJit: you need to talk to someone in the irc ops I dont know sorry. 
<AbhiJit> ok
<trinikrono> hey guys we at the trinidad and tobago loco team have done our first ubuntu hour yay!
<YoBoY> great trinikrono :)
<YoBoY> how many people ?
<trinikrono> like 8 YoBoY 
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> they really gave me a good bashing though 
<trinikrono> about how ubuntu does work too good on umpc's
<trinikrono> *does not
<TrickyJ> HI all :)
<trinikrono> o/
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Hey buddy howzz u doing 
<Ronnie> in the middle of a IRL team meeting
<Ronnie> mhall119: i created some specifications for the maps library for django-foundations. can you review them https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-django-foundations/+spec/maps-jquery-plugin
<Ronnie> if someone else also want to review it, be my guest :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-09
<bkerensa> If anyone on LoCo Council cares to join #ubuntu-us-or our monthly meeting starts in about 15 minutes :) 
<paultag> bkerensa: I would, but alas, no longer :)
<bkerensa> :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<head_victim> Ubuntu-AU held an installfest over the weekend, for anyone that likes pictures - http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntuau/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-10
<locodir-user> hola
<Ronnie> czajkowski, itnet7: Ubuntu Netherlands had back in 2010 an reapproval https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/693178 . most votes were '0' because of the issues we had in the organization structure back then. Now, one year later and the organization structure stablished we are ready to apply for the reapproval again.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693178 in ubuntu-locoteams "Re-approval, ubuntu-nl (affects: 2) (heat: 1)" [High,Fix released]
<Ronnie> sense ^
<sense> Ah, the reapproval thing.
<sense> Yeah, I think our promotion team would want some CDs now. ;)
<sense> What is needed to file for reapproval?
<czajkowski> promotion team ?
<czajkowski> well you'd have to attend a meeting with a re approval application done up 
<czajkowski> same as before 
<paultag> o/
<sense> Hi paultag
<Ronnie> promotion team: the group of people who do the work for release parties, and stands on various events
<paultag> hey sense :)
<Ronnie> The approval page is almost ready
<czajkowski> Ronnie: ah ok
<czajkowski> well when ever you are ready please just add it to the next meeting the team can attend 
<Ronnie> czajkowski: this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA right?
<czajkowski> Ronnie: EMEA for a locoteam ?
<sense> Ronnie: Membership!
<czajkowski> EMEA is membership, this is for the locoteams , so loco council.....
<czajkowski> Ronnie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<Ronnie> czajkowski: thx
<czajkowski> hmm
<Ronnie> ill put it on the agenda when the team is raedy
<czajkowski> ok
<Ronnie> it will probably next month
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-11
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-12
<cprofitt> jono/names
 * cprofitt fails
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-13
<locodir-user> hi
<ashickur-noor> hi
<locodir-user> i am trying install GTX580 display driver at Ubuntu 11.10.
<ashickur-noor> I am not sure it is the place for this
<locodir-user> sorry
<ashickur-noor> pls go ubuntu-beginner
<locodir-user> thx
<ashickur-noor> or ubuntu
<george-user> hola, no se si he dado con el lugar correcto,
<george-user> para hacer una pregunta acerca de virtualbox ?
<sense> This may be interesting for some LoCos: http://www.sehofstede.nl/just-for-learning-an-online-classroom-from-ubuntu-nederland
<bkerensa> hell cprofitt :)
<bkerensa> hello*
<paultag> czajkowski: how's the new LC doing?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-14
<vibhav> !locoteams
<ubot4`> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<vibhav> The Leader Of the Indian LoCo Team is not active , the team was invited to be an approved team , BUt because of him , the team is not approved , can anything be done?
<YoBoY> vibhav: he's not responding to emails ? the first step is always to ask him to step down and choose another leader
<vibhav> YoBoY: I just did that
<vibhav> HE has an @ubuntu.com email address , but his membership has expired
<YoBoY> @ubuntu.com are just aliases, you don't have his true email ?
<vibhav> All other email address are also aliases
<vibhav> Even www.ubuntu-in.org is a non functional website
<YoBoY> vibhav: are we talking about this locoteam http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team ?
<vibhav> yes YoBoY 
<YoBoY> this team have more than one contact
<vibhav> They all too are inactive
<vibhav> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved
<vibhav> Look at latest invited
<YoBoY> vibhav: ok, try to contact every loco contacts of this team, you can found a list here : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team if after sometime (more than one week) nobody have responded to your questions, come back here
<vibhav> thanks YoBoY 
<czajkowski> salut
<vibhav> hi
<YoBoY> hi czajkowski, how are you ?
<bkerensa> hi YoBoY 
<YoBoY> hi bkerensa, fine ? :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY:  good thanks, how are things your end these days? you going to fosdem?
<bkerensa> YoBoY: Good good... Tired... Its 3am waiting on IRCC meeting
<YoBoY> czajkowski: things are going slowly, and I'm sick (a cold) since the 1st january ^^". I'm not going to fosdem no, not really attracted to this event :p
<YoBoY> but some french members are goind, and they will help for the booth :)
<kinouchou> hello
<YoBoY> kinouchou is going to fosdem for example :) she's in charge
<YoBoY> d'ailleurs kinouchou je dois te donner les CD officiels que j'ai en trop
<kinouchou> tu veux que j'en fasse quoi?
<YoBoY> pour le fosdem
<kinouchou> on amèrea cd, stickers et badges pour le fosdem*
<czajkowski> YoBoY: great 
<kinouchou> je suis en train tu sais
<czajkowski> I love FOSDEM been going now for 4 years 
<kinouchou> czajkowski: I love fosdem too
<bkerensa> we have a french guy who idles in our channel :) I asked if he was apart of the France LoCo but apparently not
<kinouchou> bkerensa: what is his name?
<bkerensa> I cant remember but I said hello once and he responded in french so we had someone join who spoke french and he told her he likes to idle and learn about Ubuntu
<bkerensa> I thin jhmextern maybe
<bkerensa> I will see next time his .fr hostname joins :)
<kinouchou> ok
<bkerensa> Do we know how many LoCo teams there are in the world both approved and unapproved?
<paultag> bkerensa: sorry, what?
<paultag> if you're unapproved, that means (just in terms) that you're not in the approved set
<nigelb> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<nigelb> you can catched the approved ones here. unapproved ones are harder.
<paultag> you can be a part of both teams on LP
<paultag> but by being in approved, you're approved
<cprofitt> hello all
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, hi bro
<cprofitt> hey SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, UbuntuUserDay
<cprofitt> what about them SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> don't worry
<cprofitt> no worries
<akgraner> hey paultag how's life these days - haven't talked to you in ages
<akgraner> cprofitt, do you have 5-10 mis for a call? Nothing serious just a heads up for ya :-)
<akgraner> cprofitt, or skype if that's easier?
<cprofitt> akgraner: sure
<bkerensa> :)
<paultag> akgraner: howdy doodie!
<paultag> akgraner: dude, outstaning
<paultag> akgraner: started a new job, I'm loving it like crazy
<paultag> doing some of the best work of my life
<paultag> akgraner: and I've got a weding to run to today (not mine)
<paultag> akgraner: how's you?
<akgraner> NICE :-)
<akgraner> great
<paultag> http://sunlightfoundation.com/ ps :)
<paultag> they sponsor ubuntu dc events
 * akgraner looks
<paultag> https://github.com/sunlightlabs/ :)
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> good evening
<nigelb> Hey mhall119 
<mhall119> hey nigelb 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-15
<jokerdino> hey guys. my loco team has an irc channel and it has been without op for several months. the only op (amachi) hasn't been seen on the irc for quite some time. Can something be done about this?
<jokerdino> The channel I am talking about is #ubuntu-tam and I have already seeked help in #ubuntu-irc
<AlanBell> jokerdino: I would suggest emailing amachu as a starting point
<AlanBell> the loco council can sort this out one way or another (and the IRCC will sort out the IRC situation after that)
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tamil amachu is the contact for the team right now
<jokerdino> ok will contact him about this.
<jokerdino> thanks.
<AlanBell> jokerdino: amachu has done stuff on launchpad as recently as 19th December
<jokerdino> well, we don't have a working mailing list. so, contact is pretty much superficial.
<jokerdino> anyway, i will contact him about this
<ashickur-noor> how to get approval of a LoCo?
<AlanBell> where are you ashickur-noor 
<ashickur-noor> Bangladesh
<ashickur-noor> ubuntu-bd
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<ashickur-noor> thnx
<ashickur-noor> I will read that
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-07
<willian> opa galera
<willian> gostaria de fazer uma pergunta 
<czajkowski> Este é um canal de Inglês, se é apoio experimentar # ubuntu ou há equipes loco na sua área confira loco.ubuntu.com / equipes
<willian> yes
<jpds> Hmm, they replaced czajkowski with a bot.
<czajkowski> Ja
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-08
<Invisibl3> bot twe kyi myar ma ti woo
<Invisibl3> bu hma lal pyaw gya woo
<Invisibl3> :P
<ish_> hi there ...
<ish_> anybody who could give me info regarding registration of loco team?
<czajkowski> ish_: hiya  what team ?
<ish_> hello czajkowski. for the mauritian team.
<ish_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-mu
<czajkowski> what are you trying to find out specifically ?
<ish_> i've went through the web pages and could not understand the loco team official registration process ?
<ish_> can you please explain me?
<czajkowski> so the team is here on LP https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mu
<czajkowski> is it you wan tto join it
<czajkowski> or create one 
<czajkowski> I'm  not clear on what you mean. 
<ish_> that's the team i created ... a long time ago. 
<czajkowski> right 
<czajkowski> and it's imported into the ltp that you linked already 
<ish_> then kris asked me to takeover ... but the team is still not officially registered with ubuntu.
<czajkowski> it's a recognised loco 
<ish_> if you check here, it's published as 'unapproved' > http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<czajkowski> it's not an "approved loco" as in it's not gone through the approval process. 
<czajkowski> is that what you would like to do ?
<ish_> what's the difference between an 'approved' and 'recognized' loco ?
<czajkowski> recognised is where you've been added to the teams  on LP so you appear on the LTP 
<czajkowski> 'approved' means you've met the loco council 
<czajkowski> showed us what you do 
<czajkowski> shown you're a loco promoting ubuntu in some way shape or form 
<czajkowski> and shown activity over a few months 
<czajkowski> and you get a few extra gifts and area able to get a different type of conference pack 
<ish_> ok ... i understand. then how should i get in contact with the loco council and show them our work and promotional campaigns ?
<czajkowski> ish_: so a team creates an application and adds it to the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<czajkowski> usually teams add their events to the loco team portal
<czajkowski> I dont see any events under that loco 
<czajkowski> well sprry 
<czajkowski> *sorry 
<czajkowski> 2
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-mu/events/history
<ish_> not published anything recently ...
<czajkowski> ish_: have a look at previous meetings to get an idea https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Minutes
<ish_> thanks for the links. i'll go through them.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> ish_: we can also review your application if you want before a  meeting just email the loco council if you want to make sure you have enough content in it 
<ish_> ok thanks. i will send an email to the lococouncil before applying.
<ish_> thanks for the info czajkowski.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-09
<bkerensa> cprofitt:  what do you think about LoCo's selling advertising on their sites? Seems pretty commercialized 
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> Do I have to open a bug to suggest a branding change of the locoteams launchpad team (https://launchpad.net/~locoteams)?
<YoBoY> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> YoBoY: have you got a new logo done up for us :)
<czajkowski> if so I'll change it 
<YoBoY> sorry, no ^^" I can try something, but I need a direction. The ubuntu cof with locoteams writing on the mugshot and logo, or the comunity picto ?
<czajkowski> conf? picto?
<YoBoY> cof = circle of friends, picto = pictogram (icons used everywhere in the new branding)
<czajkowski> maybe ask on the loco contacts list
<czajkowski> or we can ask the design team if they had someone to do something for us 
<czajkowski> it's just never come up 
<czajkowski> it's just a logo on LP 
<YoBoY> an example http://ubuntuone.com/1ZOTyknexCkJyeCtb4AU1C
<YoBoY> I'll send a mail on the contacts list
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> :)
<YoBoY> mail sent
<czajkowski> excelent
<pleia2> YoBoY: perhaps email the ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com list too? they're always looking for thins to do
<pleia2> (probably need to subscribe to email)
<YoBoY> pleia2, I sent it, thank you for the suggestion
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-10
<czajkowski> huats: come back! :)
<YoBoY> czajkowski, +42
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-11
<Guest99176> so when does ubuntu phones come on market
<Guest99176> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwL77K2cb8o&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw&index=4
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-12
<code6> hey I'm new want to contribute to ubuntu
<code6> can any one tell me about it ?
<Cheri703> Good place to start is by not spamming people in PM...
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<code6> may be you can give a minute if its not an issue
<czajkowski> code6: in what way do y want to contribute?
<code6> by writing some code
<czajkowski> code6: have you looked at developer.ubuntu.com
<code6> yep i have
<code6> and they say about having a mentor but about where to find one
<code6> *not about where to find one
<czajkowski> code6: So this is not a supprot channel
<czajkowski> you are best directing your questions
<czajkowski> to ubuntu-app-devel
<code6> can you provide the link for that ?
<czajkowski> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-app-devel
<locodir-user> hi frnds..
<locodir-user> is this the team from delhi area working for ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-06
<belkinsa> For those who want to test out the virtual Ubuntu Hour, it's at 3 PM EST.
<belkinsa> More info on this: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/our-first-mock-virtual-ubuntu-hour/1384
<belkinsa> Mock virtual Ubuntu Hour in 15 minutes in chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh and also in irc.freenode.net for text chat.
<belkinsa> Starting in 5 minutes, the Mock virtual Ubuntu Hour in chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh and also in irc.freenode.net for text chat.
<belkinsa> Who is Peer1456?
<belkinsa> Once again who is Peer1456?
<belkinsa> BobJonkman2 mic only please
<BobJonkman2> OK
<belkinsa> Thanks
<mhall119> anybody from the LC around?
<mhall119> !lococouncil I'd like to add a new global event to loco.ubuntu.com
<ubot2> mhall119: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhall119> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> that's more like it
<belkinsa> What's the event, if I can ask that?
<mhall119> belkinsa: app developer schools
<mhall119> see https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JonoBaconProfile/posts/8B1uBFmcuc4 for what that's all about
<belkinsa> Oh, right.  I remember the talk about them.
<belkinsa> I need to e-mail them myself too.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi belkinsa
<belkinsa> How are you?
<mhall119> jose: around?
<belkinsa> BobJonkman2:‏@jitsinews- Jitsi 2.4, with improved security, audio quality, chat rooms, WebRTC compatibility and many others is now available!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-09
<belkinsa> BobJonkman1, ping.
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> For those who are around: should I do another virtual Ubuntu Hour test before working out with you the rules and other stuff dealing it?
<jose> belkinsa: I sincerely don't understand what are you expecting apart from testing services, virtual ubuntu hours already happen :)
<belkinsa> As in there some issues with what services that we planning to use for mostly what WebRTC site/service that should be used for everyone.  Or could that be up to the LoCo to decide on?
<jose> any loco can choose what to use, (at least personally) I don't think restrictions will help in any way
<belkinsa> Alright.  Should there be some set rules from the council?
<jose> I don't think those are necessary in any way
<jose> iirc, Ubuntu Hours are just social events where people meet and talk about whatever it may be
<belkinsa> I know.
 * belkinsa lost her train of thought
<jose> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<alexdj> hello
<alexdj> in new to ubuntu, since windows 8 is trash
<SergioMeneses> hi alexdj 
<alexdj> is there a chat group for ubuntu new users
<alexdj> hello sergio
<alexdj> im learning to use the terminal
<alexdj> and i had a little trouble, 
<alexdj> case sensetive Man o Man
<alexdj> nobody told me
<alexdj> until trying
<alexdj> i was going crazyy
<alexdj> hahah
<alexdj> any one from arizona? usa?
<alexdj> or california, usa
<alexdj> arizona ? california?
<holstein> alexdj: please relax, and try not to re-ask
<alexdj> ok
<holstein> alexdj: there are genarlized local channels with loco teams
<holstein> alexdj: i'll look and see if i can find the california channels.. otherwise, welcome!
<alexdj> ok thank you for your help
<holstein> alexdj: looks like its #ubuntu-california
<holstein> i'll /join and see how it looks
<alexdj> ok
<holstein> alexdj: forwards to #ubuntu-us-ca
<alexdj> hello any one from san diego 
<holstein> alexdj: try joining the california team channel
<holstein> alexdj: /join #ubuntu-us-ca
<alexdj> ok bye
<holstein> alexdj: ?
<holstein> alexdj: the california channel will have users from california in it.. folks who may be potentially from san diego, and interested in chatting with you about local information
<belkinsa> jose, I remember one of my questions.  Do you know if other LoCo's are doing virtual Ubuntu Hours and how they are doing it?
<jose> belkinsa: I think philipballew mentioned a couple at some point, and well, no idea
<jose> should be IRC, G+ Hangouts or something similar
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<jose> belkinsa: Mexico, Trinidad and Tobago and Iran
<jose> he attends those
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-10
<philipballew> belkinsa, yeah, I have attended both Mexico's and T&T in the past year.
<philipballew> both seemed to go good and were done with Google hangout
<belkinsa> I see.  I guess the wiki could talk about different forms of Ubuntu Hours if it's needed...
<philipballew> belkinsa, where in the world are you?
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-12
<asymptote9x> How can I have my LoCo account deleted ?
<omnidan> asymptote9x: what exactly do you mean?
<asymptote9x> I have a Ubuntu LoCo account showing on loco.ubuntu.com.  I want that account removed.
<asymptote9x> I am able to login to the account but I do not see any type of user control panel to modify or delete my account details.
<omnidan> asymptote9x: it's linked to your launchpad account
<omnidan> if you leave the team on launchpad you shouldn't be on the page anymore
<asymptote9x> when you say "shouldn't be" do you know for a fact that will remove my account or are you just guessing ?
<omnidan> it doesn't remove your account, it removes the listing on the loco page, you can also delete your launchpad account
<omnidan> and I think if you are listed as a team contact, an admin will have to delist you
<omnidan> asymptote9x: ^
<asymptote9x> I deactivated my launchpad account
<omnidan> asymptote9x: ok, what loco are you talking about, and what's your launchpad account?
<asymptote9x> I don't know if I'm part of any loco
<asymptote9x> now my launchpad account is gone but the loco account is still there
<omnidan> your launchpad account is your loco account, they are linked
<omnidan> can you please show me where you are still listed as a member?
<omnidan> asymptote9x: ^
<asymptote9x> omnidan can I send you a pm by typing /m omnidan
<asymptote9x> I'm using the webchat so I can't right-click on your name and use the pm function
<asymptote9x> oh I think I got it
<omnidan> sure
<omnidan> jose: around?
<jose> omnidan: yep, what's up? :)
<omnidan> jose: can you help asymptote9x remove his loco account page? he got his launchpad account deactivated but it seems like his loco page is still there
<jose> omnidan: sure, let me read the backlog and I'll be back here in a second
<jose> asymptote9x: hey! glad to help. may I have the link, please?
<asymptote9x> jose sent you a pm
<jose> checking...
<asymptote9x> ty
<jose> asymptote9x: let me contact one of the LTP admins to get it deleted asap, the LoCo Council doesn't have enough rights for it
<jose> I'll take care from this point on
<asymptote9x> ok jose I'm making some eggplant parm so I'll be back in a bit
<jose> sure, no worries
<jose> asymptote9x: hey, were you an admin of any team or something?
<jose> admin or contact
<daker> jose: can you fill a bug report for it?
<jose> daker: will do
<asymptote9x> jose: I don't think so.
<asymptote9x> jose: to be specific I don't believe I was an admin or a point of contact.
<jose> ok
<jose> I'll file a bug in a couple mins, need to finish something over here
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-05
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<mhall119> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> hi, dholbach.
<nhaines> Hmm, I ask Google "OK Google, what is the weather like in Berlin?" in several different ways and just get search results.
<nhaines> But if I say "OK Google, wie ist das Wetter in Berlin?" then I get an info card.  Looks cold over there.  :)
<dholbach> I guess it could be worse :)
<nhaines> It could  It's 11°C here and freezing!  Although it was *really* nice earlier... maybe more like 25 or 27.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Morning!
<nhaines> I was just looking at The Frog King tonight, which starts "In den alten Zeiten, wo das Wünschen noch geholfen hat..."
<nhaines> Which is probably my favorite fairy tale opening.  :)
<nhaines> Except I like to translate it as "when wishes still sometimes came true" rather than "where wishing still helped".  It's more whimsical. :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<JHOSMAN_> Hello mhall119 ! :) 
<mhall119> hi JHOSMAN_ 
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119: you can see inbox to donatins? 
<JHOSMAN_> I made a request for Colombia. (Flisol Bogota) 
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: yes, and in fact I needed to ask you about that, what does sponsorship of FLISOL give us? 
<mhall119> do we get speaker slots, banner ads, something like that?
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119:  We may be able to place Banners Canonical (in Colombia do not have) it is also possible to put a Speaker of Ubuntu for some conference, sedate Canonical advertising banners on the event and on the website www.flisolbogota.org
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: the ads and banners would be Ubuntu, not Canonical (or "Ubuntu sponsored by Canonical"). We can probably send banners to whomever will be a FLISOL, they'd just have to send them back
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: if you can find out specifically what we get in exchange for sponsorship, I'll update that in your request and then we can finish processing it
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119:  If you can do the way you want, Ubuntu or Canonical, so no problem with regard to sending banners propose something easier, what if we send additional and send to print here? 
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: sorry, I think something is being lost in translation, I don't understand what you mean
<JHOSMAN_> The benefits to the sponsors of the event are visible in fly (if supplied it to us), banner on the website www.flisolbogota.org, banner visible to the whole audience in the hall of the event and mention to people (microphone) .
<JHOSMAN_> If you would like banner ads (banners) are within the hall of the event there are two options you guys send to Colombia and return by mail (much more complicated) or send us the money and SVG and print it here, what would be delivered to Ubuntu Colombia council after the event.
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119:  I sent the request yesterday from my email. jhosman@ubuntu.com 
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: what would it cost if we sent you an SVG to print?
<JHOSMAN_> I forgot to mention, another benefit is the inclusion of the logo that you wish (Ubuntu or Canonical) in promotional emails we send a mailing list of about 4000 people. The influx of visitors during the day is free and free, are approximately 3000 visitors.
<jose> JHOSMAN_: te esta pidiendo que le especifiques qué beneficios tendrían al patrocinar. Con lo que has mandado se sobreentiende que no hay beneficio alguno, por lo que no pueden procesarlo
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119: aprox 50 USD (We should find out costs and sizes.) 
<jose> JHOSMAN_: si puedes detallar los beneficios (no solo linkear) y mandarselos por correo seria bueno - con datos no tan precisos no se puede trabajar
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119:  If you want I can send the proposal in PDF and other benefits detalels mail. 
<JHOSMAN_> jose gracias =) 
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: yes please, mhall119 (at) ubuntu.com
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119: a moment please. 
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: if Ubuntu-Colombia doesn't have their own banner yet, you should request money to get one made, so you have it for any shows/conferences you attend
<jose> JHOSMAN_: me parece que ya se les envio el banner y el mantel, cierto?
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119:  Ubuntu Colombia has only one banner, which always used to stand in the community see: https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/photos/a.10151552845294931.1073741833.24428334930/10151552876634931/?type=3&theater
<JHOSMAN_> jose:  si pero este lo usa la comunidad para el stand de ese dia 
<JHOSMAN_> los patrocinadores pueden poner otros banners diferentes (tipo araña) jose 
<jose> hmm, personalmente no veo la necesidad
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: I've got to run, but jose can help you get your request in order
<JHOSMAN_> That's the stuff we have, but the community, the community does not sponsor the event, only participates in.
<JHOSMAN_> jose: podemos hablar en interno para que me ayudes? 
<mhall119> JHOSMAN_: understood
<jose> si, claro
<mhall119> thank you jose :)
<JHOSMAN_> mhall119:  I already have the document ready, you will be writing immediately on review and approval. 
<JHOSMAN_> bye! and thansk! 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-09
<Guest7053> how to install safari on xubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-11
<Dio_> Hello
<Dio_> Hello
<nhaines> IRC does not work that way.
<JanC> :P
<Jaga_> hi
<Jaga_> I need help form any one!
<Jaga_> hello
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nhaines> Jaga_: how can I help you?
<Jaga_> Ubuntu 12.04 i386 installed Evolution mails configured but mails receiveing while sending i am getting Connection reset by peer.
<Jaga_> Ubuntu 12.04 i386 installed Evolution mails configured mails receiving but while sending i am getting Connection reset by peer.
<nhaines> I'm sorry, but this is not a technical support channel.  You can see if anyone is available to help in #ubuntu.
<nhaines> If it used to work, you haven't changed *any* settings, and it stopped working, it's probably also a problem with your email provider and not your computer.
<nhaines> But check in #ubuntu and hopefully someone will be available to assist you.  Good luck!
<Jaga_> another system its working with same configuration............
<nhaines> Then you'll need to double-check all of your account and client settings on both computers.
<Jaga_> same thing done but not working.
<nhaines> Then I hope a technical support resource such as #ubuntu can help you troubleshoot further.
<nhaines> You can type '/join #ubuntu' to join that channel.
<jose> Tm_T: did you get your patches? D:
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-12
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Morning!
<Kilos> hi guys and gals
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach, elacheche, and Kilos 
<elacheche> Hey tsimonq2 :)
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00091.html :)
<tsimonq2> oh MAI GAWD
<tsimonq2> stahp crashing Firefox
<tsimonq2> this is INSANE
<dholbach> ... maybe check if it also crashes with plugins turned off?
<tsimonq2> well it worked fine last night! :P
<tsimonq2> but I will try
<tsimonq2> nope...nothing
<tsimonq2> I submitted crash reports
<tsimonq2> so can anyone recommend a really lightweight browser I can use in the meantime and that is in the Ubuntu repos?
<tsimonq2> oh I figured it out
<tsimonq2> it's Hangouts
<tsimonq2> I have hangouts.google.com as a pinned tab...
<tsimonq2> yeah that's it
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> well I gotta go to school, o/ all'
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-13
<Kilos> o/
<nhaines> Thanks for the RSVPs, guys!
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: I'm coming to the slow realization that at some point I might actually have to create slides for some of my talks at SCALE.  :)
<dholbach> that might be necessary, yes
<svij> nhaines: thanks for the reminder, me too :D
<svij> damn, we'll all meet in a week already!
<dholbach> yeehaw :)
<dholbach> can't wait!
<nhaines> Yes, in 8 hours I have an UbuCon planning meeting and then... if there's anything we must discuss again next week, we'll just get together and talk about it!
<nhaines> Oh, in 10 hours, which is better.  :)
<svij> nhaines: be sure that your German will be perfect in a week :P
<dholbach> svij: you're a bit of a troll :-P
<svij> dholbach: I sometimes talk to nhaines on telegram only in german. Sometimes I forgot that he's not german. :)
<nhaines> svij: oh sure, my translator arrives Friday night.  :)
<nhaines> Hopefully in time for Bad Voltage live!
<svij> too bad the social event on thursday conflicts with jono and co. Talk and "Linux sucks"
<nhaines> Does it?
<svij> yep
<svij> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x/schedule/thursday
<svij> social even is on 19:00?
<svij> event*
<nhaines> Well then, I'll just hold your drink tickets for you...
<svij> we'll see
<arno__> hallo
<arno__> ..quit
<tsimonq2> nhaines: a note for the future, plan it for a weekend next time so I can go :D :P
<tsimonq2> or I have the *possibility* of going
<nhaines> tsimonq2: there's always SCALE!  :D
<tsimonq2> nhaines: but but but...UbuCon!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-15
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> o/ tsimonq2 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-16
<tsimonq2> wxl: if our LoCo hd a blog, would it be available on the planet, or would it have to wait until we are verified?
<tsimonq2> *had
<wxl> hm
<wxl> interesting question i'm not sure of the answer to
<wxl> but i would expect it could be put on the planet
<pleia2> loco blogs should go to the feed in loco.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> if it's in the us, it can be added to planet.ubuntu-us.org
<pleia2> I don't know of any LoCos who have sent their feeds to planet ubuntu
<tsimonq2> pleia2: but would it make sense?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<tsimonq2> hmm okay
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and how can that be done?
<pleia2> which one?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: haven't created anything yet, just wondering how to do it when the time comes
<tsimonq2> uhh both
<tsimonq2> for the Wisconsin LoCo
<wxl> pleia2: how does one add to loco.ubuntu.com and/or planet.ubuntu-us.org?
<wxl> i didn't even know about the latter one O_O
<pleia2> I don't remember how it gets added to loco.ubuntu.com for planet.ubuntu-us.org you just tell me the feed and I add it
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> someone on the loco council probably knows the current process for loco.u.c
 * wxl is on the lococouncil and doesn't know XD
<pleia2> someone else ;)
<wxl> heheheh
<pleia2> it's probably in the loco.u.c interface somewhere for someone who has superpowers, but I do not so I can't check
<pleia2> (I'm just a regular person!)
<tsimonq2> pleia2, wxl: I'll get you a feed within the next couple of hours, so that gives me time to email the LoCo ML about it, getting it set up, and a first post
<tsimonq2> pleia2: then it can go in the Weekly Newsletter, right?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: any loco news can always go in the newsletter
<tsimonq2> ok :)
 * tsimonq2 cracks his fingers
<wxl> weird
<wxl> even with my superuser powers it's not obvious
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<wxl> oh of COURSE
 * wxl facepalms
<pleia2> so I think someone is supposed to be watching changes to that page, and processing them
<wxl> last one (unapproved) is form 2013! aigh
<pleia2> instructions say "please email the loco council once you have added your blog entry to the list" so maybe they missed that step :)
<pleia2> seems they also have to be approved teams to be eligible
<wxl> or they can have a blog ONLY about ubuntu loco stuff
<wxl> (or a category)
<tsimonq2> wxl: does that mean because the Wisconsin LoCo isn't verified, we can't have the blog there?
<wxl> the way i read it you can tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> and with you being a LoCo Council member, I am pretty confident that I still can either way XD
<nhaines> OVERULED!
<nhaines> (nah, just kidding.)
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> nhaines: BTW, about that ML thing, opinions?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: RSS feed, still working out the kinks, so bear with me :) http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/blog/feed
<nhaines> tsimonq2: the mailing list?  I think you should use lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> nhaines: have you looked at the email I sent to the loco-council ML?
<nhaines> All of them, yes.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: what image should I use for the team?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/192x192.png
<tsimonq2> pleia2: adueppen has SVGs if you want them
<pleia2> ty
<pleia2> sigh, permission trouble on the server, I'll need to submit a ticket with IS
<tsimonq2> fun :P :D
<tsimonq2> nhaines: if you express your opinion on it there, we can exchange information :)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: and if you did respond, let me know, as I didn't get it :)
<nhaines> tsimonq2: I may not have time until after next week!  Some personal injuries put me really behind schedule in the run up to UbuCon Summit.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: it's okay, whenever :)
<nhaines> (Although I really hope to get everything I need done for that over the weekend.)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: this http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/logolarge.svg and http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/favicon.svg might be helpful
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and thinking about it, if you need to use a logo, use http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/favicon.svg instead
<pleia2> the png is fine
<tsimonq2> ok, just this has the fancy white border :)
<pleia2> alright, submitted ticket, hopefully they'll be able to fix it up by next week, I'll add your feed then
<pleia2> I can't use an svg on this site, so I'd have to convert it anyway
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<nhaines> pleia2: convert the SVG to a 12000x12000 TIFF and then just use the height and width attributes in the image tag.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well it's not the fact that it is an SVG, just look at http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/favicon.svg versus http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/192x192.png
<tsimonq2> the former is better for like icons
<tsimonq2> and the latter is better for large images
<tsimonq2> so choose depending on what it is going to be used for :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you look at planet.ubuntu-us.org it's the image that represents the loco when they make a post
<pleia2> the snake one for az loco, a keystone for pennsylvania
<pleia2> so whichever you want, just send me a jpg/png
<tsimonq2> got it
<tsimonq2> pleia2: jsut talked to head of design for our LoCo(he makes all the design and aesthetic decisions for resources we have), and he votes http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/192x192.png , which because he votes that, I trust him more with this kind of thing then I do with myself, so use that :D
<tsimonq2> *just
<tsimonq2> all ready in PNG format and everything :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what about loco.ubuntu.com?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can you get or blog on there too?
<tsimonq2> *our
<pleia2> tsimonq2: the loco council has to handle that
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ok, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: sorry to bother you, but can we get our blog, http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/blog/feed
<tsimonq2> wxl: on loco.ubuntu.com?
<tsimonq2> yay fixed the RSS feed
<nhaines> tsimonq2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds and then email the LC ML!
<tsimonq2> nhaines: oh that's a thing? thanks! :D
<tsimonq2> sorry wxl 
<tsimonq2> nhaines: what's the LoCo Council email?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: just loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: ahh IC nvm sorry
<tsimonq2> sent
<Conexion21> hello everyone
<tsimonq2> o/ Conexion21 
<tsimonq2> Conexion21: how are you?
<Conexion21> I need some help somebody could tell me whay mi scren sometimes (freak out) crash but the software still works 
<Conexion21> im using xubuntu 15.10
<tsimonq2> Conexion21: #xubuntu can provide MUCH better answers then we can :)
<tsimonq2> not ignoring you, that is just not our area of expertise
<tsimonq2> you are welcome to hang out :)
<Conexion21> opss hehehe
<Conexion21> well 
<Conexion21> thanks
<tsimonq2> Conexion21: it's alright, if you want to hang out you can :)
<tsimonq2> Conexion21: I have to sleep, bu I am sure there are some other people here too :)
<tsimonq2> *but
<Conexion21> thanks its first time here
<Conexion21> using hexchat
<Conexion21> ok 
<tsimonq2> night Conexion21 
<Conexion21> good bye
<tsimonq2> :)
<Conexion21> thaks for the advise
<tsimonq2> np :)
<Conexion21> cool
<Conexion21> anyone?
<Kilos> morning everyone
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hows svij today?
<svij> busy, as always the recent weeks :-/
<Kilos> busy is good, just stay well while you are busy
<svij> lots of work until end of february…
<nhaines> svij: I mentioned your name to Richard Gaskin on the phone and he gasped, haha.  He's been so busy I think he forgot to email you (but this should be fixed.)
<svij> nhaines: ah, thanks!
<svij> didn't get a reply yet
 * svij goes for a quick run
<nhaines> Yup, I was just mentioning we might get together to talk about UbuCons next week.  :)
<svij> I'll write up a German article about ubucon summit, I thought we can do a quick interview in german with you, nhaines :D
<nhaines> Hahaha, we could try!  :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<nhaines> My Übersetzer arrives Friday night in time for Bad Voltage Live!
<svij> anyway, I'm going for a run now, before it starts raining/snowing
<nhaines> Oh, good idea, otherwise you'll need snowshoes!
<Kilos> lol
<svij> nhaines: haha
<tsimonq2> o/ svij and nhaines 
<svij> hey tsimonq2 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-17
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> congrats svij 
<Kilos> must i call you sir now?
<svij> you guys saw that before me…
<svij> 2 pings in 2 channels and though "what the hell is going on" :D
<Kilos> lol
<svij> TIL: I'm not even subscribed to the loco-contacts list…
<toddy> svij: than it was good that I have drop you the link to that mail. :)
<svij> toddy: yep! :)
<svij> toddy: and thanks for the nomination ;)
<toddy> svij: You are welcome :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-10
<Kilos> o/
